# High schools In Edmonton



## Barbara-Andrew (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone

My daughter will be doing leaving cert when we move over to Edmonton, my son will be finishing his in June 2013, i need some serious advice about schools and study opportunities. My son will get an open work permit but wants to study forensics. We moving from Ireland.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Barbara-Andrew said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My daughter will be doing leaving cert when we move over to Edmonton, my son will be finishing his in June 2013, i need some serious advice about schools and study opportunities. My son will get an open work permit but wants to study forensics. We moving from Ireland.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Edmonton is a large city with a major university and a number of Community Colleges so I doubt your son will have difficulty finding the appropriate courses.


----------



## Barbara-Andrew (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Auld Yin, i am concerned about the subject choices for my daughter as she will be doing her final year there, and how does the school year work. Do the kids wear school uniform, oh my gosh she is very good with her art, maybe one question at a time.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Barbara-Andrew said:


> Thank you Auld Yin, i am concerned about the subject choices for my daughter as she will be doing her final year there, and how does the school year work. Do the kids wear school uniform, oh my gosh she is very good with her art, maybe one question at a time.


If she wants an art oriented education I'm sure there are high schools which have curriculum to accommodate this. Do you know whereabouts in Edmonton you'll be living?
As far as uniforms are concerned only Catholic schools wear them.


----------



## JoeDanAlca (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not aware of any public or catholic schools that use uniforms. (I went to school in Edmonton) Though there might be a dress code (ie. you can only wear navy blue Coloured shirts with no print, etc...)


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Barbara-Andrew said:


> Thank you Auld Yin, i am concerned about the subject choices for my daughter as she will be doing her final year there, and how does the school year work. Do the kids wear school uniform, oh my gosh she is very good with her art, maybe one question at a time.


I live in Edmonton. It's a city of over 1 million people, so there are lots of choices of schools throughout the city. Where you decide to send your kid(s) to school will greatly depend on where you will live in the city.

There are 2 school systems in Edmonton... Public and Catholic. Kids can easily be enrolled in either school system. You or your kids don't have to be Catholic to attend the Catholic school system. Once you've moved to Canada and can prove that you live here, it's relatively easy to enroll kids in school. There is no cost to send kids to school with the exception of school supplies (books/binders/writing materials) which are responsibility of the parents/kids. 

There are no uniform requirements at either Public or Catholic school systems.

School year runs from beginning of September to end of June with a Christmas break and Easter/Spring break during the school year. 

High school is grades 10 to 12 (ages 16 to 18). After graduation (after completion of grade 12) kids are free to pursue jobs, or continue on with their education by going to colleges, universities or technical schools. Edmonton has a major university (University of Alberta) in the heart of the city, as well as numerous other colleges (Grant Macewan College as an example), and technical schools (NAIT - Northern Alberta Institute of Technology... for example).


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

My sister graduated high school a few years ago, she had a girl in her class from the UK for her last year. The girl ended up having to do grade 12 twice as a mix of 11/12 in order to meet requirements to both graduate and qualify for university.

I don't know about Edmonton, but Toronto/GTA has a number of specialist arts schools that accepted students can attend from out of cachement (I was accepted to one of these), but your application for this to attend fall 2013 would be now (or earlier), I recall doing my interview in Nov/Dec and my portfolio presentation in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Barbara-Andrew (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies. Must I apply for a study visa for Zamantha as she will be 18 when we arrive. We hope that she will be able to adjust well. I think we will be moving to the west of edmonton, not sure which area yet. Thanks again guys.


----------

